# Tapatalk error



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Any one know why I can't reply an keep getting this message??


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

@Katy any thoughts?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Reinstall Tapatalk?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Reinstall Tapatalk?


It's only on this forum it's doing it it's not doing it on the others


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Will need a charge soon


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Will need a charge soon


What


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> What


Your phone :-D


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Your phone :-D


Ahhhh I see lol  I've done it lol am on 29% now... It needs a new battery lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> @Katy any thoughts?


Ooo, I'm not very techie! I shall ask my boss ... @Lorian ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Ooo, I'm not very techie! I shall ask my boss ... @Lorian ?


Thank you


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thank you


Does this still happen??

If so, is it every time or intermittent?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Does this still happen??
> 
> If so, is it every time or intermittent?


Yea still happening ... Every so often when I try to quote and reply

Thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Without starting a new thread, the problem I have is how do you reply to a thread..

Can't see that option on tap talk screen anywhere..

Using iPad to write this


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

This button


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Here's a pic of my screen that button ain't there :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Omg I'm really having a bloke moment...

The reason being was that I wasn't logged in.....

When I press button now to post reply I can't see button to post on page FFs. :death:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Omg I'm really having a bloke moment...
> 
> The reason being was that I wasn't logged in.....
> 
> When I press button now to post reply I can't see button to post on page FFs. :death:


If you press the text.. It should throw up some symbols at the bottom


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Im trying:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally sussed it on my phone cheers...:thumbup:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Finally sussed it on my phone cheers...:thumbup:


 :clap: well done


----------

